# Coding for Angiograms



## tanisha83 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hello Fellow AAPC Members:

I am in need of some assitance on coding resources for angiograms and information on the coding rules and how to code for them. We had a new doctor start and he used the following codes: 36215, 36216, 36217,36218, 75671, 75680, 75685, 75774, 75660. If anyone could point me in the right direction of coding rules and coding this information I would appreciate it.

Thank you


----------



## debphi (Oct 19, 2012)

*Endovascular/ interventional radiology*

Read the descriptors at the beginning of the code sets,you will have a code with starting in the surgical  30000 codes series and a radiologic code in the  7000 series. Read carefully each desciption as it will guide in your selection.There are some exceptions in which the codes have been bundled together ,for example 37220 series.


----------



## Misty Dawn (Oct 19, 2012)

tanisha83 said:


> Hello Fellow AAPC Members:
> 
> I am in need of some assitance on coding resources for angiograms and information on the coding rules and how to code for them. We had a new doctor start and he used the following codes: 36215, 36216, 36217,36218, 75671, 75680, 75685, 75774, 75660. If anyone could point me in the right direction of coding rules and coding this information I would appreciate it.
> 
> Thank you



Try the below: I learned quite a bit when I first working these from the below two links:    

Free *peripheral webinar*-this was a good one! 2012- Bostonscientific usually has good webinars.
http://www.bostonscientific.com/templatedata/imports/HTML/Reimbursement/web/webcasts.html
Another free powerpoint has 22 cases with answer sheets on last slide: *note that this is older but many of the rules/coding still apply.  *https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...QsE0yb&sig=AHIEtbRA010FaGSU-D5mAIClP7utoy2Anw

Zhealth, medlearn, AAPC and cardiologycoder.com all have great books, newsletters and webinars; the price vary on the above but I have purchased from all and have been satisified.  My favorite resource and highly recomend the *elearning center on zhealth *publishing website. I use the course study guides daily. They are indepth on the rules, great case examples (usually one for each code discussed) and then a break down following. They are priced right as well ranging from $50.00 to $25.00.  I re-do them when the codes change just to have the study guides for each section htc, periph, ep...  
http://www.zhealthpublishing.com/medical_coding_elearning_courses/course_descriptions/index.asp  Probably look at the elearning course descriptions to find what you are looking for: CPT Coding for Cervicocerebral Arteriography; CPT Coding for Selective Catheter Placement in the Arterial System; CPT Coding for Non-Selective Catheter Placements.

Hope that helps some,

Misty Sebert, CPC     
Coding Specialist/Hospital Coordinator    
Spokane Cardiology  Providence Heart Institute


----------



## tanisha83 (Oct 23, 2012)

*Thank you*

Thank you so much for all the help and the resources. I appreciaite it.


----------

